

HubSpot Acquires Performable - kmccarth
http://bostinnovation.com/2011/06/16/is-hubspot-about-to-buy-performable-announcements-in-10-minutes-rumor/

======
cgarb
Congrats - this is going to be a true powerhouse team. With both D-cancel and
Dharmesh working on the new marketing landscape, they could be quite dominant.

------
chezral
MARKETING SOFTWARE DOMINATION. HOLY HELL.

------
cloudpre
Does anyone know of ~sale value? If they were really going well, what's the
point of being acquired just as they were reaching Series B.

